# I Need some help with my 68 GTO clone



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

I just piced up a 68 LeMans convertible at MECUM in Kissimmee, FL. The previous owner paid a shop to make it into a GTO. The original car is in imaculate condition. There is not a spot of rust or corrosion anywhere I can find. The body shop did a superb job on the paintwork.

They changed the hood to a GTO hood and added all the correct badges on the grille, fenders, and trunk.

The interior is in great original condition. The gauge panel has been repainted and a new woodgrain decal applied, but not to my satisfaction. I will be touching up the edges and getting rid of the aftermarket radio.

I ordered the GTO tail lights and housings, along with GTO door badges and some other items to make the car a 10.

What I am wondering, is what do you guys see that I need to change to complete the transformation.

I am not a big "poser" when it comes to classics, but I figured it would be easier to complete the transformation, rather than go back to a LeMans.

I could not get the original hood with the car, but I did get the original 14" wheels and wire spoke hub caps that came on the car.

Any help you guys can give me would be great.

The car has a 400 with a TH350 transmission. Both have been rebuilt and the car runs great. The drum brakes have all been rebuilt and it has all new bushings, ball joints, bearings, shocks, ect. I just bought new tie rods and an idler arm because these seem to be original, or at least not part of the restoration.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice looking car, aside from the tail light lens' all I see I would change is the steering wheel. I would also consider putting disc brakes all around on it. 






Or just drive the wheels off that beautiful vert! :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Nice looking car, aside from the tail light lens' all I see I would change is the steering wheel. I would also consider disc brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And shoulder-and-lap seat belts. Good luck.


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks,

I ordered the correct tail light housings and lenses as well as new parking light lenses and housings. This should step up the appearance outside.

I also ordered some Pontiac floor mats and the GTO badges for the door panels.

The brakes actually work very well. I am used to manual brakes on my Vettes, so these are just fine. I don't drive the Pontiac all that hard, really.

I have a ProTouring 72 Vette for the track!

I need to fix the gas gauge, and was considering Rally gauges, but for the money, I might want to upgrade to something electronic. Since 68 is a one year only on the dash, there is not much out there to choose from. I thought about trying to convert the Dakota Digital 67 GTO gauges for my 68

Has anybody done something like this?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The grills and headlight bezels are wrong and you are missing the front valence chrome trim. Your front bumper gap is way too big.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like he has a repro endura, the gap definitely needs some tweaking. Overall very nice looking car, I like the big Rally II's


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

It is actually a painted steel bumper, not an Endura bumper. I think those were called "Endura Delete" cars. I've only seen chrome versions, so maybe this should have been chrome.

The painter I bought it from said the gap is where it should be because the bumper will not flex when the body does. I am all for closing the gap. I need to adjust it a bit anyway.

Guys, I know next to nothing about GTO's and Pontiacs in general. I am a Corvette guy.

The guy I bought it from was not a GTO guy either, just a very good painter.

The car just spoke to me and I had to have it. I probably paid too much for it, but it wouldn't be the first time I did that.:willy:

The console shifter looks like it is for a Powerglide, but the car has a TH350 in it. I don't know whether I should get a His/hers shifter for it or just replace the shifter lense.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Very, very nice car. Same deal here, mine is also a '68 Le Mans convertible that was cloned into a GTO. Mine has the endure front bumper, there very hard to get adjusted correctly. Still not happy with the way mine looks, after several attempts at adjusting the bumper, fenders and hood. The chrome bumper cars had a piece of rubber that goes between the bumper and the fender to close the gap. I think there available through Ames Performance.


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice car!!! I really like the red color. I'd like to see more pictures of your car.



Mine has the plastic/rubber gaskets between the bumper and hood/fenders. The painter replaced all of that when he did the paint job. I'm OK with the gap, I just need to move the bumper to the left about 3/8".

I can't decide if I want the chrome trim on the lower valence or not. I kinda like it without it for now.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Clones disgust me! So much so, in fact, that I'd be willing to come take it off your hands, for - um - disposal, so you won't have to drive it around!  

That is a beautiful car! I love those 17" red lines. Are those Diamondbacks?


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

I am not sure who did the coversion on the redlines, but the tires are NITTO NT555's

I have to admit, the wheels and tires sold me on the car. Without them, I would not have fallen in love.

My nephew will be driving her to the Rock Bottom American Grille on March 2nd for the 6th Annual Hot Rod & Custom show in Montgomery. I see you are from Alabama. Come on out and we will talk cars.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Curby said:


> I am not sure who did the coversion on the redlines, but the tires are NITTO NT555's
> 
> I have to admit, the wheels and tires sold me on the car. Without them, I would not have fallen in love.
> 
> My nephew will be driving her to the Rock Bottom American Grille on March 2nd for the 6th Annual Hot Rod & Custom show in Montgomery. I see you are from Alabama. Come on out and we will talk cars.


I may do that. I live about 80 miles up the road in Valley, so it's close to me. What size are the tires?


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

*nice ride*

*I like your car it looks great, I don't have anything againist clones especially when they are done right.
it's the tacky ones with just a gto badge in the grill that make me chuckle.
heck most of the Judges on the streets are clones nowadays.
my biggest concern would be paying a gto price for a lemans that you could never get your money back out of.
no matter how good a clone looks at the end of the day it's still not a numbers matching car and that will cost you money if you have to much invested in it.*


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

67GTO4SPD said:


> I may do that. I live about 80 miles up the road in Valley, so it's close to me. What size are the tires?


Te rears are 255/50/17 and the fronts are 245/45/17


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

fireshriner said:


> *I like your car it looks great, I don't have anything againist clones especially when they are done right.
> it's the tacky ones with just a gto badge in the grill that make me chuckle.
> heck most of the Judges on the streets are clones nowadays.
> my biggest concern would be paying a gto price for a lemans that you could never get your money back out of.
> no matter how good a clone looks at the end of the day it's still not a numbers matching car and that will cost you money if you have to much invested in it.*


Thanks, I probably paid too much for it, but it is a nice car. With all the rusted out hulks filled with bondo and fiberglass out there, it was refreshing to find an original panel car with a straight, clean frame. Fortunately, not many people beat the crap out of a LeMans convertible. The previous owner was over 70 and did not live to see the restoration/transformation completed.

I plan on having some fun in the car, and if the right offer comes along, I will let it go to a new home. I hope that offer will not come any time soon.

I just got in the Pontiac floor mats from the Parts Place and the rear mats are WAY too big. I guess I have to cut them down to fit behind the seat mounts. They look great in the car. I got the original looking blue vinyl ones with the Pontiac logos.


----------

